# Sapphire Radeon X1800XT - Stromverbrauch?



## bigfella (18. April 2006)

Hi, 
vielleicht könnte mir jemand von Euch helfen.
Wieviel Watt braucht die Karte und was für ein Netzteil wird mind. benötigt?

Hab nämlich nur n 350 Watt Enermax NT und AMD 3700+..
Reicht das?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Alex Duschek (18. April 2006)

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/..._geforce_7600_gs/20/#abschnitt_stromverbrauch

Dürfte recht eng werden für dein Netzteil...


----------

